

Meet the CuBox-I, a $45 PC that Runs Linux and Android - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/10/meet-the-cubox-i-a-palestinian-founded-45-pc-that-runs-linux-and-android.html

======
DanBC
([http://imgur.com/a/jxSg3](http://imgur.com/a/jxSg3))

Posts by domain for ArabGeek, and posts by username for arabcrunch.com

------
thekevan
While this is obviously a shill post by ArabGeek, I am actually interested in
the $120 version of this as a possible HTPC.

I've also been looking at either the Utilite or the Trimslice from Compulab.
It seems all 3 of these will do 1080 video with a very small footprint and low
power consumption.

My trouble being is it is sometimes hard to get info from these foreign
companies. Also, sometimes when they have a few spelling errors on their
sites, I am not sure if they just are not 100% fluent in English or if it is a
red flag indicating they are a scam and not what they seem. I do go back and
forth between seriously considering one of these or getting a $200 slimline PC
from Newegg or the like and adding a few of the extra parts I have laying
around.

------
draugadrotten
Previous discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6322998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6322998)

------
sequoia
political blogspam. It's just a regurgitation of the product site, with a
confusing note about Israel at the beginning, which seems to be the only point
of the post. Why not just link directly to
[http://cubox-i.com/](http://cubox-i.com/) ?

------
pmelendez
A bit offtopic... but I was wondering if someone knows why that link says that
is Palestinian founded and yet the link to an article of Times of Israel that
says is from Israel. Not that it matters but I am confused.

~~~
ArabGeek
well Isreal occupied most parts of Palestine in 1948. The Israeli state has be
founded with the help from the UK government who occupied Palestine from the
Ottomans in 1920 and gave a bulfour declaration to establish a Jewish state in
Palestine. they started bringing jews from around the world and arm them to
establish a country. the jews started to kill Arabs and committed mascaras and
destroyed thousands of Palestinian villages which forced 100s of thousands to
flee. there are around 9 million Palestinian refuges in Jordan, Syria and
Lebanon. 1967 Israel occupied the rest of Palestine west bank and Gaza. the
founders of the company are Palestinians not Jewish Israeli. even though they
live in Palestine 1948 or what is called "Israel"

~~~
poxrud
HN is not a place for your political propaganda.

~~~
yebyen
So the Palestinian founders should call it an Israeli company?

I have no idea of the agendas of the CuBox founders, but given there are Jews
I know who do not support the government of Israel, and here someone asked the
question, I think it's fair to give an answer.

~~~
DanBC
I think the Palestinian founders should call it whatever they want.

I know that Palestine, Israel, etc are hot button topics. HN has shown many
times that it's not good to try to discuss it here. These threads never go
well. It's a shame, because I want to hear smart people talking about a
complex topic, but I absolutely do not want to read the hyper-aggressive
bullshit that goes with it.

Here's an example of a fantastically un-useful comment
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6306567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6306567))
"you must be jew or a CIA or Mossad Agent".

That's the kind of thing that kills useful discussion.

~~~
yebyen
I hadn't gone into ArabNews' profile to see if he was spouting hate speech.
This thread makes me sick (not in a hyper-aggressive bullshit sort of way, but
a stifling urge to fire back, can't possibly be a productive use of anyone's
time kind of way.)

Just four clicks away, "We need an AlQaeda facebook" I don't even know where
to begin. Just remember America, you can either vote for the Republicans or
you can vote for the Democrats. There are only two options. Upvote or
downvote.

------
tonyplee
I worked with Rabeeh (the CTO) before. He is a supper smart Linux kernel
hacker.

------
chmike
He doesn't look very happy. Has it something to do because he is a Palestinian
"in an occupied country" ?

~~~
ArabGeek
maybe

------
samspenc
Freescale iMX6 SoC ARM - does anyone know how much horsepower this has
compared to, say, an Intel Atom or Celeron processor?

~~~
joezydeco
The iMX6's CPU is an ARM Cortex-A9. There are 3 versions of the chip that have
either 1, 2, or 4 cores inside.

I'm guessing for a $49 MSRP they're using the Solo, which is one core at 1
GHz. Benchmarks for the A9 are out there if you want to compare to the Atom or
Celeron.

------
guyinblackshirt
This would be perfect as a thin client. Is it available anywhere yet?

~~~
j_s
No, it is not available yet. The site does allow pre-orders "shipping by end
of November".

------
ArabGeek
what would you use Cubbox-I for? there are many useful way to use it

------
camus
direct link to the product :

[http://cubox-i.com/](http://cubox-i.com/)

